# blue water



## jandr1 (Sep 15, 2013)

done a pretty good bit of offshore fishing but I am getting interested in trying to catch some wahoo and such. In order to catch pelagic fish it seem I need to get to blue water. when is blue water nearest to shore,how far is it from shore and all that


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What boat are you running after them with?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

35-40 miles


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You don't need blue water for hoos.


----------

